# You realize it's Spring when....



## TropicTundR (Mar 17, 2013)

1)...you hear everyone say this is their "last" weekend after listening about how great their "last" weekend trip to Vail, or any West mountain.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2013)

Why just the West?


When women are wearing bikinis:beer::beer::beer::th


----------



## Morwax (Mar 18, 2013)

Flatlanders go into full panic mode about having to remove another foot of snow from the mountain bike trails.


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 18, 2013)

cleavage :wink:


----------



## mister moose (Mar 18, 2013)

the smell of lighter fluid drifts over the parking lot.


----------



## hippiechick (Mar 18, 2013)

Everything you own gets covered in mud and slop


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 18, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> Everything you own gets covered in mud and slop


+1


----------



## C-Rex (Mar 18, 2013)

I start adding sunblock to my list of crap to bring to the mountain, and the seasonal beers get lighter.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 18, 2013)

You realize its spring in New England when the temp is below zero in Franconia this morning and a big snowstorm is on tap for tomorrow night.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 18, 2013)

When Maine streams begin flowing and snow retreats to one side of woods roads.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 18, 2013)

Skiing is done in Central PA  :-(


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2013)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Skiing is done in Central PA  :-(



Elk still very very nice as of yesterday.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 18, 2013)

Elk is 3+ hours from me.  I've always wanted to go, but it's just to far to do a day trip, and if I'm going to "stay over night" I'm going the xtra few hours to the Catskills or VT.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2013)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Elk is 3+ hours from me.  I've always wanted to go, but it's just to far to do a day trip, and if I'm going to "stay over night" I'm going the xtra few hours to the Catskills or VT.



I like Elk better then Bell. I like the light crowds on weekends compared with the 3 major Catskills resorts, I rather be at Elk.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 18, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I like Elk better then Bell. I like the light crowds on weekends compared with the 3 major Catskills resorts, I rather be at Elk.



Agreed.  that's why when I go North I go all the way to VT Killington or farther.

Maybe I'll have to suck it up and get the Scotty tour of Elk someday though!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2013)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Agreed.  that's why when I go North I go all the way to VT Killington or farther.
> 
> Maybe I'll have to suck it up and get the Scotty tour of Elk someday though!


I just learning the hill but sounds like a plan, I like my Roxbury NY hill more then Elk, but their open terrain wise as much as Elk is, unless I hear snow makings upgrade this summer at Platty maybe, I can hope.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 18, 2013)

*You realize it's Spring when....*


*The black flies start swarming around you on the hill.*


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 18, 2013)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Elk is 3+ hours from me.  I've always wanted to go, but it's just to far to do a day trip, and if I'm going to "stay over night" I'm going the xtra few hours to the Catskills or VT.



Maybe closer to you then Elk, Camelback was in really good shape this morning (no bumps though).  They plan on being open daily till Easter then closing during the week and reopening the following weekend.  Base is pretty good and they should make it (+ they are getting snow tonight).

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Mar 18, 2013)

This thread is premature. Get ready for the next 48 hours.


----------



## planb420 (Mar 18, 2013)

When I see those STUPID LITTLE FLAGS popping up on the golf courses......


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Mar 18, 2013)

When some Delta Bravo starts a thread about it, Heyooooooohhhhh


----------



## tomcat (Mar 19, 2013)

When the parking lots are soupy mud in the afternoon.


----------



## Abubob (Mar 19, 2013)

The light is good bell to bell.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 19, 2013)

4aprice said:


> Maybe closer to you then Elk, Camelback was in really good shape this morning (no bumps though).  They plan on being open daily till Easter then closing during the week and reopening the following weekend.  Base is pretty good and they should make it (+ they are getting snow tonight).
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



I've been to Camelback and I won't go back there on the weekend.   unfortunately, that's the only time that I can go...


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 28, 2013)

When the Mr. Softee ice cream truck starts coming around.

Started yesterday.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 28, 2013)

When NYC women start showing off their bodies.


----------



## SnowRock (Mar 28, 2013)

jimmywilson69 said:


> I've been to Camelback and I won't go back there on the weekend.   unfortunately, that's the only time that I can go...



Actually with everyone focused on the spring, Camelback was empty on Sunday. Still was in really good shape and didn't wait more than 1-2 minutes in a lift line all day. Im up to VT this weekend but may try and get out to camelback again next weekend.


----------



## catskills (Mar 28, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> When the Mr. Softee ice cream truck starts coming around.
> 
> Started yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 8518



Anyone here about fathers that would tell their kids, when you hear that Mr Softee music from the ice cream truck, it means he is out of ice cream.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 28, 2013)

When I stop skiing.

Which, to a degree, means when I finally say so.


----------



## Nick (Mar 28, 2013)

Posted similar q on Facebook and someone commented about when straw makes an appearance


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 28, 2013)

JimG. said:


> When I stop skiing.
> 
> Which, to a degree, means when I finally say so.



:beer:


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 29, 2013)

8:30 at night and the groomers are still in the shed waiting for the temp to drop.


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 8, 2013)

Gore's parking lot yesterday, not my bike. I always thought a Spring bike/ski vacation would be awesome. I've seen some rigs online for toting skis on your bike. As long as you don't run into any surprise snow storms, hey just wait it out at the hill. The roads are more likely to just get wet in the Spring anyway. Just do it during a stretch of clear weather.


----------



## HD333 (Apr 8, 2013)

When the wide says, maybe we should get the family truckster detailed.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 8, 2013)

When everybody asks if you are done skiing and I say no.  There is a good month left.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 8, 2013)

HD333 said:


> When the* wide* says, maybe we should get the family truckster detailed.



I'm sure she loves you calling her that!


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 8, 2013)

When subway train gets hot and women start wearing less and less.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 8, 2013)

When all the dog shit shows up in my yard.


----------



## HD333 (Apr 8, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> I'm sure she loves you calling her that!


Yeah that would not go over well with the WIFE.  My Neanderthal fingers are to big for the iPhone keyboard.


----------



## hammer (Apr 8, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> When all the dog shit shows up in my yard.


Also gets more difficult to pick up because it isn't frozen anymore...


----------



## dmc (Apr 8, 2013)

no line at the local store this morning...


----------



## mlctvt (Apr 8, 2013)

You know it's spring

When you stop checking the weather forums for possible storms.

When you stop the weekly Friday night drives to Vermont (after mountains close).

When you have to start the crappy job of lawn maintenance.


----------



## dmc (Apr 11, 2013)

When you rake the stones back into the driveway


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 11, 2013)

When 95% of the winter A zoners are not posting anymore.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 11, 2013)

catskills said:


> Anyone here about fathers that would tell their kids, when you hear that Mr Softee music from the ice cream truck, it means he is out of ice cream.



Awesome!  I can just hear it now: "aw man, he's out of ice cream AGAIN?"


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 11, 2013)

When you have fishing poles next to the skis in the roof rack.


----------



## C-Rex (Apr 11, 2013)

When the guys in the MTB forums are whining about people riding on the trails because they're still muddy.


----------



## Madroch (Apr 11, 2013)

When I have to compare local and VT forecasts to decide between golf or skiing....warm here cold there=golf, warmer here, warm there=ski.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 12, 2013)

Right on cue.  First Forsythia buds and .....


----------



## TropicTundR (Apr 13, 2013)

When you're packing MTB tubes and air pump in your camelback.. and don't notice until you're on the slopes.  Go brown pow pow!


----------



## catskills (Apr 13, 2013)

Let me spell it out for yah

NMFS

Hints 1st word has two letters and 2nd word has 4 letters.


----------



## ski stef (Apr 21, 2013)

The dirtbike got fired up!!!  Still snow on the roads but Moab is next weekend!


----------



## ss20 (Apr 21, 2013)

The grass turns green.
The trees turn red.
People complain when it's below 50 degrees...wait, they always do that.


----------



## Nick (Apr 22, 2013)

I fertilized this weekend.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 22, 2013)

Nick said:


> I fertilized this weekend.



Does your wife know you post things like hat?:grin:


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 22, 2013)

...everyone else in the neighborhood has finished cleaning up their yard after winter, but you haven't because you are still spending your weekends skiing!


----------



## Terry (Apr 22, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> ...everyone else in the neighborhood has finished cleaning up their yard after winter, but you haven't because you are still spending your weekends skiing!


  Thats me all the way!


----------



## maineskier69 (Apr 22, 2013)

Just took my Christmas lights down on Friday afternoon.


----------



## HD333 (Apr 26, 2013)

When you bite the bullet and buy next years passes to save a few hundo.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 27, 2013)

You guys are making me feel a lot better. My Christmas lights are still up, I'm buying next year's pass this week, my yard looks hell....there's still snow to be skied!


----------



## JimG. (Apr 28, 2013)

Terry said:


> Thats me all the way!



+1


----------

